# Left Two-stage Brake lamp Malfunction



## RBen (11 mo ago)

I have an 07 BMW X5 with the " Left Two-Stage Brake Lamp Malfunction" warning on. What is the Two-stage Brake lamp? How do I fix it? Going to the dealership is out of the question, they charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

Right Two-Stage Brake Lamp Malfunction


----------

